# Dream towns worth visiting?



## Franny (Nov 27, 2016)

So with the Welcome Amiibo update, all old dream addresses are null and void. Things like Aika and Hitokui are completely gone. That being said, has anyone seen any NEW dream towns? Doesn't even have to be creepy, can be cute or tell some sort of story. (I like the spooky ones though)


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 27, 2016)

I've spent over 1800 hours on my town if you'd like to drop by and visit my dream! My DA is in my sig


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2016)

BluebellLight said:


> I've spent over 1800 hours on my town if you'd like to drop by and visit my dream! My DA is in my sig



I'll definitely come by sometime


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd love if you could visit mine too!  Address is in my signature.


----------



## Franny (Nov 28, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'd love if you could visit mine too!  Address is in my signature.



will visit sometime, i love ankha so she's gonna be my best friend in your dream town lol


----------



## LeafyBeginnings (Nov 28, 2016)

✧ If you want to check out a cute pink/white/nature hacked town, come check out Peaches! ✧

(◡‿◡✿)

✧ DA: 7A00-0010-7C9E ✧

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

✖ I do not promote hacking. ✖​


----------



## Franny (Nov 28, 2016)

I've checked out the first two towns so far, which helps give me good ideas for my town!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LeafyBeginnings said:


> ✧ If you want to check out a cute pink/white/nature hacked town, come check out Peaches! ✧
> 
> (◡‿◡✿)
> 
> ...



It was quite hard to navigate, but it was cute nonetheless


----------



## LeafyBeginnings (Nov 28, 2016)

Spy said:


> I've checked out the first two towns so far, which helps give me good ideas for my town!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(*~▽~) Thanks for the feedback! My paths are pretty confusing! (^▽^)


----------



## Franny (Nov 29, 2016)

LeafyBeginnings said:


> (*~▽~) Thanks for the feedback! My paths are pretty confusing! (^▽^)



Np! Just so many trees, haha.


----------



## pocky (Nov 29, 2016)

Dont know if mine fits your criteria but: 5C00-0013-211B 

I've poured over 2000 hours into it. Villager lineup has changed, I now have two Sanriio Amiibo characters in there (Marty and Toby)


----------



## Jordon (Nov 29, 2016)

You should visit the lovely town of Sunlight!

Lots of flowers and lots of friends.

DA is in signature but it's 7B00-000F-4E86


----------



## nammie (Nov 29, 2016)

lol at everyone just telling you to visit their towns

I'm also really sad so many of the amazing Japanese towns are now gone, and I'm trying to find new ones for inspo.
Here's one that I found recently that has really lovely paths and layouting: 1A00-001B-9BF5

I'll add more as I find them.

http://sgame.blogmura.com/doubutsunomori/
also this site lists the most popular Japanese acnl blogs (and the site updates frequently) hosted on their site? I think?anyways all of their dreams are probably worth a gander


----------



## cloverette (Nov 29, 2016)

LeafyBeginnings said:


> ✧ If you want to check out a cute pink/white/nature hacked town, come check out Peaches! ✧
> 
> (◡‿◡✿)
> 
> ...



oh god just visited it and i loved it! so gorgeous.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

please visit my work in progress town: 4C00-0020-A2D9

it's still a mess right now but im making progress as each day goes by.


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 29, 2016)

Surprisingly not mine, because everyone'should promoting it on here.. you should visit AuraMist! I don't have the code but the mayor name is Lillian.


----------



## Franny (Nov 30, 2016)

pocky said:


> Dont know if mine fits your criteria but: 5C00-0013-211B
> 
> I've poured over 2000 hours into it. Villager lineup has changed, I now have two Sanriio Amiibo characters in there (Marty and Toby)





Jordon said:


> You should visit the lovely town of Sunlight!
> 
> Lots of flowers and lots of friends.
> 
> DA is in signature but it's 7B00-000F-4E86





eun said:


> please visit my work in progress town: 4C00-0020-A2D9
> 
> it's still a mess right now but im making progress as each day goes by.



Wowie haha I forgot to check up on this. Thanks for the recommendations everyone. 



nammie said:


> lol at everyone just telling you to visit their towns
> 
> I'm also really sad so many of the amazing Japanese towns are now gone, and I'm trying to find new ones for inspo.
> Here's one that I found recently that has really lovely paths and layouting: 1A00-001B-9BF5
> ...


Yes I'm so sad they're all gone. I loved this one super adorable town but it's down and hasn't gone back up haha. Thanks for the site, i'll check them out when i can 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinklolipop34 said:


> Surprisingly not mine, because everyone'should promoting it on here.. you should visit AuraMist! I don't have the code but the mayor name is Lillian.



I can't find an updated dream code for AuraMist  Thank you though


----------



## pocky (Nov 30, 2016)

tobimorieko's town: 1D00-001C-7F92 I love this person's use of paths and landscaping 

looks like bibi design updated her DA, I found her DA on her Twitter: 3A00-0017-16BE


----------



## Franny (Nov 30, 2016)

pocky said:


> tobimorieko's town: 1D00-001C-7F92 I love this person's use of paths and landscaping
> 
> looks like bibi design updated her DA, I found her DA on her Twitter: 3A00-0017-16BE



I'm a sucker for paths, i'll check them out.


----------



## cats_toy (Nov 30, 2016)

Take a stroll through Eden if you like! Dream address is in signature. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Franny (Dec 3, 2016)

cats_toy said:


> Take a stroll though Eden if you like! Dream address is in signature. &#55357;&#56833;



Such a pretty town! Thank you for recommending !


----------



## cats_toy (Dec 3, 2016)

Spy said:


> Such a pretty town! Thank you for recommending !



Thanks! I appreciate your visit to Eden.


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 3, 2016)

there's loads on tumblr!! 
one of my favs rn is rivergum : 7A00-000F-F136


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2016)

idk if you're interested but i just updated my Da today and i feel like it's a lot better than previously: lmk what you think!

4C00-0020-A2D9


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 3, 2016)

Visit Aika Village...


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2016)

StarUrchin said:


> Visit Aika Village...



unless they updated the DA it got destroyed during the update.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2016)

eun said:


> idk if you're interested but i just updated my Da today and i feel like it's a lot better than previously: lmk what you think!
> 
> 4C00-0020-A2D9



I visited your DA... it was super pretty! 

OP, my town landscaping is done if you want to visit: *4A00-0021-97C5*... I'd like to think it's pretty worth visiting :'D I just need to finish resident houses! (although Jules' house is finished) 
It's a forest town set in early october.


----------



## TheMangoZone (Dec 3, 2016)

Anybody have any good dream towns that have unique aesthetics? Like how Aika was a Japanese horror story, or how Desert Bluffs was a desert landscape?


----------



## petaI (Dec 3, 2016)

i'm so jealous of all these towns omg lol everyone is so creative


----------



## Chachamaru (Dec 3, 2016)

Please visit mine, I love it when people review it I even pay them 5 tbt. The code is in my signature, Its a tropical town in the middle of a hurricane! here are some images!


----------



## Franny (Dec 4, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> there's loads on tumblr!!
> one of my favs rn is rivergum : 7A00-000F-F136





eun said:


> idk if you're interested but i just updated my Da today and i feel like it's a lot better than previously: lmk what you think!
> 
> 4C00-0020-A2D9





dizzy bone said:


> I visited your DA... it was super pretty!
> 
> OP, my town landscaping is done if you want to visit: *4A00-0021-97C5*... I'd like to think it's pretty worth visiting :'D I just need to finish resident houses! (although Jules' house is finished)
> It's a forest town set in early october.





FootballFish said:


> Please visit mine, [snip rest]



Will check these out later! Thanks for all the recommendations!

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarUrchin said:


> Visit Aika Village...



Aika is down, and the original owner of the town hasn't updated their DA. I don't know where the source is either 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMangoZone said:


> Anybody have any good dream towns that have unique aesthetics? Like how Aika was a Japanese horror story, or how Desert Bluffs was a desert landscape?



I personally havent seen any since the wipe.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Dec 4, 2016)

Undella is one of my favorites to visit, it's a beautiful no-hack forest town and it makes me feel so at-peace!

​


----------



## Franny (Dec 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## petaI (Dec 17, 2016)

i found a really beautiful dream town here on the bell tree, i'm not sure if you've visited it yet but the address is 5B00-0017-F40C! it's definitely worth a visit <3


----------



## mills141 (Dec 17, 2016)

I heard Aika Village is now updated! Here's my DA 4F00-0010-03D9. I have several of the new villagers (Tasha,Vivian,Dobie and Julia). Hope you can visit!


----------



## Franny (Dec 20, 2016)

Senketsu said:


> i found a really beautiful dream town here on the bell tree, i'm not sure if you've visited it yet but the address is 5B00-0017-F40C! it's definitely worth a visit <3





mills141 said:


> I heard Aika Village is now updated! Here's my DA 4F00-0010-03D9. I have several of the new villagers (Tasha,Vivian,Dobie and Julia). Hope you can visit!



Thanks both for the codes! Both are lovely towns.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Dec 23, 2016)

Aika's New Dream address is 6B00-0026-B459


----------



## Leen (Dec 23, 2016)

Come visit Jasoom, the stormy forest town ^-^ 

Dream address: 5F00-0018-D84E


----------



## Mariah (Dec 23, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> Aika's New Dream address is 6B00-0026-B459



No, it's


----------



## LavaDoll (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a Fairy Tale theme and have spent a year and a half cultivating my Blue Rose Beaches.

Please come visit, enjoy the cherry blossoms, change your clothes, pick up some tools, and spend time in JemStone!

4A00-0012-A1E7


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

nammie said:


> lol at everyone just telling you to visit their towns
> 
> I'm also really sad so many of the amazing Japanese towns are now gone, and I'm trying to find new ones for inspo.
> Here's one that I found recently that has really lovely paths and layouting: 1A00-001B-9BF5
> ...



I praise you on finding that but... I personally thought that town was  a 2/5,


----------



## Paper Fish (Mar 26, 2017)

LeafyBeginnings said:


> ✧ If you want to check out a cute pink/white/nature hacked town, come check out Peaches! ✧
> 
> (◡‿◡✿)
> 
> ...



I have always wanted to visit a hacked town and yours is beautiful. Thank you


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 26, 2017)

Great source for some DAs. I went randoms in Dream Suite which was awful. So many not landscaped towns with nothing like what were they thinking? Awful town and mayor names. Yes, they were probably 7 year olds I know.

Edit: Oh and I will be visiting and reviewing towns here today.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 26, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> Great source for some DAs. I went randoms in Dream Suite which was awful. So many not landscaped towns with nothing like what were they thinking? Awful town and mayor names. Yes, they were probably 7 year olds I know.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I will be visiting and reviewing towns here today.



Hi. I would love a review on my new town. Mostly on the houses. I worked so hard on those. The town has a few unfinished spots, but it's mostly done. It's suppose to be a simple country town.

5F00-0010-89AF. Town is Gables with mayor Anne.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 26, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Hi. I would love a review on my new town. Mostly on the houses. I worked so hard on those. The town has a few unfinished spots, but it's mostly done. It's suppose to be a simple country town.
> 
> 5F00-0010-89AF. Town is Gables with mayor Anne.


Just realized this was a resurrected thread so I'll just review yours.  I love all of your towns.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 26, 2017)

My towns are worth the visit, I promise! Arboleda is a small town and Cat Isle is a very modern town. 
You can also find other really cool towns to visit if you check out AC tumblr blogs. There is a really pretty town called "honmei" but I can't remember the mayor's name or DA..


----------



## Franny (Mar 30, 2017)

Pls no more dream codes


----------



## Ridanwise (Jun 5, 2017)

LeafyBeginnings said:


> ✧ If you want to check out a cute pink/white/nature hacked town, come check out Peaches! ✧
> 
> (◡‿◡✿)
> 
> ...



Your town was soooooo creepy. It was cute, but creepy cute. I have been corrupted


----------



## Miii (Jun 5, 2017)

I've had my same town for 3 years, and I just recently updated my dream address for the first time since the update. It's a foresty town with tons of greenery, and nothing but hybrids. I'm changing a few things up and moving out some uglies, but feel free to visit anyway.


----------



## Nookling92 (Aug 22, 2017)

Holy taco, this is the most AMAZING TOWN I HAVE EVER DREAMED!! I COULD NEVER MAKE A TOWN LIKE THIS!! WOAH!! And I really like the number of trees! There's so many I can't breathe!! IT'S FANTASTICALLY AMAZING OH MA GAWD


----------



## Arjh (Aug 22, 2017)

I love your towns especially the houses. I must have visited Joy at least a dozen times before and after the update.
I wish I was as talented or as patient to do something like that with my town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> Hi. I would love a review on my new town. Mostly on the houses. I worked so hard on those. The town has a few unfinished spots, but it's mostly done. It's suppose to be a simple country town.
> 
> 5F00-0010-89AF. Town is Gables with mayor Anne


----------

